# Euphrynichus bacillifer



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, this is one of the nicest amblypygids I've seen! I'm assuming it's male with those massive palps?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 11, 2006)

ShadowSpectrum said:
			
		

> Wow, this is one of the nicest amblypygids I've seen! I'm assuming it's male with those massive palps?



yes, this is one male...


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't stop looking at this picture, it's really nice 

I've never heard of this species, is it popular in Germany?


----------



## usranger09033 (Jul 11, 2006)

*YOu know what?!*

I'm from germany and have yet to see this beast of a spider...what is it's common name?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 11, 2006)

ShadowSpectrum said:
			
		

> ...I've never heard of this species, is it popular in Germany?


NO! rather rare... and so bige specimens are true rarities...


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Peter,

thanks for sharing that pic, quite freeky!

Are you gonna breed those??

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## zinto (Jul 12, 2006)

usranger09033 said:
			
		

> I'm from germany and have yet to see this beast of a spider...what is it's common name?


Tailless Whipscorpion


----------



## Steven (Jul 12, 2006)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> Hi Peter,
> Are you gonna breed those??


i was going to ask the same question  

very nice specimen !


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, very nice amblypygid !!!! It reminds me of Heterophrynys Giganteus . Where does it come from ( and are you going to breed them? )?

 phil.


----------



## jwasted (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice pic! That is a awesome looking creature.


----------



## ftorres (Oct 25, 2006)

*Cave Spider*

HEllo PEter,
Sometimes they make it here to the USA on West African shipments and Tanzania too.
The only problem is that they get here dead, or almost dead, I have seen big males like the one in your hands.
I am still hoping to get one in good condition one of this days.
Regards
FT


----------

